# The Iconic Masterpiece - A Knockout Survival Game (Part Two)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to Part Two which offers 15 iconic works for your voting pleasure. Five of these works will be in the final round; vote daily and with due consideration.

Voting Rules:

1. Each work starts with 10 points.

2. You can vote only once per day. If you do attempt to vote more than once, there's a good chance nobody will catch you. Let your conscience be your guide.

3. When voting, do yourself a favor and plus your selected work by 1 point. To reward your mean streak, subtract 2 points from one work or split the vote between two works. Failure to follow these simple rules will result in a visit from the gaming security forces.

My next post will list the works and start the game.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Let's Begin:

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 (-2)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 10
Ives - Concord Sonata - 10
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 (+1)
Smetana - Ma vlast - 10
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 10
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 8 (-2) 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 10
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma vlast - 10
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 10
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 8 (-2)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11
Smetana - Ma vlast - 10
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 10
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 9 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11
Smetana - Ma vlast - 10
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 (+1)
Smetana - Ma vlast - 10
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 9 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 7 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 11 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 9 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 10
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 7 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 9 (-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11 (+1)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 5 (-2) 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 9 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11 (+1)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 5 (-2) 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 9 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## bobleflaneur (Aug 31, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 6 (+1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 7 (-2) 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## bobleflaneur (Aug 31, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 6 (+1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 7 (-2) 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Technical problem---post not necessary.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 6 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 (-1) 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 6 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 8 (-2)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 4 (-2)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 8
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 10
Handel - Messiah - 4
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 6 (-2)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 10 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 (-2)
Handel - Messiah - 4
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 6
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Handel - Messiah - 4
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 6
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 10 (-2)
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Handel - Messiah - 2 (-2)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 6
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11 (+1) 
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Handel - Messiah - 0 (-2) and gone
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 6
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11 
Verdi - La Traviata - 10
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 6
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11 
Verdi - La Traviata - 11 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 7
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 7 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 5 (-1)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 7 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11 
Verdi - La Traviata - 11 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5 (2)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 7
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 5
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 7
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13 (+1)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9 (+1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 6 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 5
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 7
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 11
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 5 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 5
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 5
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 3 (-2)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12 
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 4 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 3
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 4 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 1 (-2)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (-2)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 4
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 1
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 (+)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 9
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 4
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals - 0 (-)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Although distantprommer's number changes were not made in the conventional manner, his totals are spot-on.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 12
Verdi - La Traviata - 11
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 13 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 9 (-2)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## bobleflaneur (Aug 31, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 13
Verdi - La Traviata - 9
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13 (-2)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11 
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 13
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-2)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 (-2)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 8
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 13
Verdi - La Traviata - 7
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 7 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 13
Verdi - La Traviata - 8 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 7 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 13
Verdi - La Traviata - 8 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 7
Ives - Concord Sonata - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 2 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 14 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 8 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 7
Ives - Concord Sonata - 4 (-2)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 3
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 14
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

jdec said:


> Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
> Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
> Debussy - Preludes - 11
> Elgar - Enigma Variations - 7
> ...


Um, I think you forgot to count mine.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 6 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 1 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 14
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Trout took care of the Orff wrong number, so post #43 is good to go.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 0 (-1) OUT
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1) 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13 (-2)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

test...............................


----------



## bobleflaneur (Aug 31, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 9 (-2)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 9 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## bobleflaneur (Aug 31, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 9 (-2)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 9 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 4 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Orff - Carmina burana - 0 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 4 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Verdi - La Traviata - 9 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1) 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1) 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1) 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 4 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 4 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange things happening here. 

After posting I got an 'error' saying I should wait 30 seconds between two posts. Well, it was my first post of the day.
Then I tried to submit it again and got another error warning saying my post was a duplicate of what I posted in the last five minutes. Sigh.

So I ask the next person to distract one point from Elgar and Smetana and add one point to Stravinsky. 

Now I hope this post comes through....


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Verdi - La Traviata - 6 (-2)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 (-2)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 12 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

board hiccup........................


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 5
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (-1) 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

test.............................


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Cygnenoir said:


> Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (+1)
> Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
> Debussy - Preludes - 11
> Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
> ...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 4 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 9 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 7
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 3 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 6 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

my last post was a mistake, there was a board error - I have cancelled out my previous votes with this post 

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5
Ives - Concord Sonata - 4 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 (+1) (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 8 (+1) (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 (-1)
Ives - Concord Sonata - 3 (-1) 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 3 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 9 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 7 (+1) 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 2 (-1) 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 9
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 (-1) 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 11
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Ives - Concord Sonata - 0 (-2) 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 9
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 16 (+1)


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 (+)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 10 (-)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 5 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 8 (-)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 16 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

distantprommer: For the future, please type the appropriate number after you plus and minus composers.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 10 (-)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 4 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 8 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17

I also corrected distantprommer on Wagner's count.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't believe that distantprommer gave Wagner a plus vote; it's the Beethoven that went up 1 point.

Anyways, having to make those decisions that give me the big bucks, I'm going with Wagner at 16 points.

Correction:

Use post #73 for reference excepting that Wagner is now at 16 points.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 8 (-2)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 4
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 8 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17 (+1)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 9 (+1)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 8 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 (-1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 12 (+1) 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 6 (-2) 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 
Verdi - La Traviata - 8
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 12 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11 (+1) 
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 6
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 
Verdi - La Traviata - 6 (-2) 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 (-2)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Debussy - Preludes - 9
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 11 (+1)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 6
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Debussy - Preludes - 9
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 (-2)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 7 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 8 (-1)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 7 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 7 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 8 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10 (-1)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 7 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 5 (-2)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 3 (-2)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 3 (-2)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

I believe Scriabin's "Black Mass" sonata should be at 1 (after mmsbls' vote)?


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

rw181383 said:


> I believe Scriabin's "Black Mass" sonata should be at 1 (after mmsbls' vote)?


And Mozart's DonGiovanni at 9.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

The latest board with corrections above mentioned:

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 1
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Scriabin - Piano Sonata no. 9 "Black Mass" - 0 (-1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 4 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 9 (+1)
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 2 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 4
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 3 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 4
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 (-1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18 (-1)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 2 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 11 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 3 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 8(-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 1(-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 11 (+1)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 3 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 
Verdi - La Traviata - 6
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19(+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Post 93 has the correct totals; just forgot to eliminate the votes of the previous posting.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 1
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 11 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 3 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 
Verdi - La Traviata - 4 (-2)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 1
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 9 (-2)
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 3 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Elgar - Enigma Variations - 0 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 9 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 2 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 9 
Smetana - Ma Vlast - 0 (-2) and gone
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 12 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 (-1) 
Debussy - Preludes - 9 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 9 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 8 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 9 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 (-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 19


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 8
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18 (+1)
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There were a few errors in the previous postings.

Corrected Board:

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 9
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (-2)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 9
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 9
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 7 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 4
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 9
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 7
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 2 (-2)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 8 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 11 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 (-1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 2
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Debussy - Preludes - 8 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 10 (-1) 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 1 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## bobleflaneur (Aug 31, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 8 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 (-2)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 1
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 7 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18
Verdi - La Traviata - 0 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17 (-1)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9 (-1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 8 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 7
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 19 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 9
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 6 (-2) 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 7
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 19
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 17


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10 
Debussy - Preludes - 8
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 6 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 7
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 19
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 7 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 5 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 8 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 19
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 15


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 4 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 8
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 19
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 10
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 5 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 (-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 19
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 11 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 8 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 5 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 (-2)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 12 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 6 (-2) 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 5 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 13 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 6 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 3 (-2) 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 13
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 4 (-2)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 4 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 13
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 4
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 3 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13 (-1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 13
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 5 (+1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 3 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 4 (-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 18 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 13
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 4 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 3
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 4
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14 (+1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 13
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 3 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 2 (-1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 5 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 17 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 14 (+1)
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Debussy - Preludes - 3 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 2
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 5
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 (-2) 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 14 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 8 (-2)
Debussy - Preludes - 3 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 2
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15 (+1) 
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 7 (-1)
Debussy - Preludes - 3 
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 2
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 6 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 7
Debussy - Preludes - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 3 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 4 (-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 7
Debussy - Preludes - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 3 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 2(-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14(+1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Just in case people may not have read the OP, the top 5 remaining works go on to the final round. I'd say at this point Beethoven, Stravinsky, and Wagner are locked in. The battle will be for the last 2 spots.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 8 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 3
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 1 (-2) 
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 2
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 8
Debussy - Preludes - 2 (-1)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - 0 (-1) GONE
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 3 (+1)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 8
Debussy - Preludes - 3 (+1)
Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 1 (-2)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's the Debussy or Ravel for the 5th spot in the final round. Looks like the next voter has control.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 8
Debussy - Preludes - 3
*Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - 0 (-1*) 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 16 (+1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13 (-1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica" - 15
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - 9 (+1)
Debussy - Preludes - 3 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - 15 (-1)
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12 (-1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I think we're done...........


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, Part Two has ended.

Moving on to the final round:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica"
Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
Claude Debussy - Preludes
Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Richard Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen

The final round will begin soon.


----------

